# Interested in Rat Art?



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm just curious to see if anyone would like to commission pictures of their rats. I'm doing digital art and I have some examples to show. I need a few more, so if anyone has a good picture of their rat(s) I'd be willing to do the first 5 or so free. 

I'm looking to do these for payment via paypal, or in exchange for hammocks or other rattie supplies. I hope to set up shop in the marketplace, I just want to see if the demand is there.

An example of a detail drawing, work-in-progress:









Simple, flat-color:


















Simple, flat-color, with minimal shading (done for a contest, he's a mummy):









Sketchy and sloppily done, but an example of further shading:










Also I'm looking for some good pictures of hairless, as they are a really good guide to anatomy. If anyone has any they would be willing to let me use as a reference I would be grateful.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a hairless you could use. What kind of pictures do you need? The ones I currently have are blurry but I need new ones and if you have any requests I can help out.


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm looking for side, front, top, and back views. Any pics that show the positions of the legs and such. As in a pic with all his feet tucked underneath wouldn't be as good of a reference. Your avatar is a good example of a rat crouching; standing on all fours or on two feet would be great as well. You can post the pics here, or PM me a link.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok no problem. Here's some of the ones I got.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

They look really cool! What sort of pictures would you be looking for- as practices like? Any specific shots? And also, what sort of prices are you looking at charging?


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

I think your mummy rat is good


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

LilysMom, those pics are great, thank you. I've used one to give an idea of what I can offer.

Maltey, any and all pictures will do, so long as you can see the whole body. Action shots, or just sitting/standing are good as well. I'm just looking to improve my understanding of the anatomy. 

As far as pricing goes, I'm considering $3 for a sketch, $5 for refined lines and solid color, and $10 for detailed shading. That is for a single rat, additional rats will be +50% each. These will be drawn at 1000x700 pixels.

Sketch:
I can clean it up like this one, or leave more 'messy' looking.









Refined lines and solid color:









Shading:
This was done relatively quickly, but I'd put more time into it for a commission.









Thanks, sonicboom. ^_^


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Your work is lovely and I'm sure many people would be interested!


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you, semsyna! And for those looking, the images I posted of the naked rat (Lily) have some pixel loss due to resizing. All lines are complete, even though it looks as if parts are missing.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Great idea, I may be keen in the future (consider this post a "bump" message  )


----------

